# I think I made a mistake choosing my Oberon cover



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I chose the dragonfly pond in fern because I liked it and the only cover that really "matches" my decal girl whimsical skin is the butterfly cover and I didn't want that one.

Here is my K1 with the skin on









Link to the cover I ordered http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=932

Link to the BB bag http://www.borsabella.com/browse-the-borsa-bella-store/details/226/8/let%5C%27s-do-lunch-handbag/twilight-let%27s-do-lunch-handbag?keyword=twilight

I just don't think the dragonfly pond in fern will coordinate. And of course now that I've bought the Borsa Bella bags in the Twilight fabric and caught the enabling bug I want them to coordinate. 

So I have a red, pink and black theme going.

I am debating that I should have gotten a different cover.

Anyone have any suggestions?

I was debating that I should have gotten the River Garden in red but I don't think it would coordinate with my skin.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think all three of your choices are very pretty.  The cover may not match as perfect as some I've seen, but I think it's very pretty in its own right.  
I personally have not picked out any bags to match my covers because I tend to change my bags/purses pretty often.  If you're happy with your items, that's all that counts.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't necessarily match my cover to my bags, but--if that's important to you, I agree that the pond in fern doesn't work as well with your bag & skin choices.  There's really nothing "perfect" in Oberon's colors to do both, except black, of course, and their cover choices in black don't really fit the theme well.  I did put pics of the skin/bag/red river garden side by side on my monitor, and I liked the combo relatively well.  

The only question I had was, what's the true accent color on the skin?  On your image, it looks a little more towards pink, on the website it looked more dark fuchsia, shading towards a warm plum.  I think a pink tone would go a little better with the red cover in this case.

Something in Saddle would be my other choice, it tends to go with nearly anything!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly, if you're happy with the cover and the bag and the skin - keep them.  But if you think it's always going to bother you that they don't all coordinate, decide which you love more - the skin and the bag, or the cover - and change accordingly.  I'm sure you could sell the bag or the cover here on the boards pretty easily.  I'd be interested in the cover myself if it were velcro instead of corners, but I seem to be in the minority on that.   

Oh, and the red Sun cover would probably be a good choice (I'm partial to that one myself) - then again, once the new choices are announced in the next few days there might even be more choices.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I don't necessarily match my cover to my bags, but--if that's important to you, I agree that the pond in fern doesn't work as well with your bag & skin choices. There's really nothing "perfect" in Oberon's colors to do both, except black, of course, and their cover choices in black don't really fit the theme well. I did put pics of the skin/bag/red river garden side by side on my monitor, and I liked the combo relatively well.
> 
> The only question I had was, what's the true accent color on the skin? On your image, it looks a little more towards pink, on the website it looked more dark fuchsia, shading towards a warm plum. I think a pink tone would go a little better with the red cover in this case.
> 
> Something in Saddle would be my other choice, it tends to go with nearly anything!


I'd say the skin is more in the plum family with the spectrum including a slight pinky shade in the lighter colors. Black would be a good cover color to tie them all in, but I agree the design options don't go with my theme.

I got corners for the cover because I plan on reading without the cover on at home. No way am I giving up my bags LOL I like their print the most of the 3 designs. The pond cover was really just the best of the options available, I'm not married to it. Same with the skin. I've considered trying to design a custom skin.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

you might be able to trade. My K1 is now read by my husband. the purple butterfly cover is not quite liked by him . now I know you said you did not like that one but many a 1st kindle is inherated. IMO A trade is good as I do not sell items.
sylvia


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'll think about it. I haven't received the cover yet, so I'll let you know.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

oh do wait and see. the outside of cover is not seen while reading  and the skin is not seen when cover is closed.
sylvia


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You know, the new red ginkgo (when it comes out) might be a good bet:










(journal shown since the cover isn't up yet)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ak rain said:


> oh do wait and see. the outside of cover is not seen while reading and the skin is not seen when cover is closed.
> sylvia


That is a very good point.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I got corners for the cover because I plan on reading without the skin on at home. No way am I giving up my bags LOL I like their print the most of the 3 designs. The pond cover was really just the best of the options available, I'm not married to it. Same with the skin. I've considered trying to design a custom skin.


I truly hope you meant without the cover!!! LOL And personally think the green cover and purple skin would look terrific together! I love green and purple combo!

Susie


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL yeah I meant cover, I should go fix that typo


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ooo I think I found the perfect combo

Link to the BB bag http://www.borsabella.com/browse-the-borsa-bella-store/details/226/8/let%5C%27s-do-lunch-handbag/twilight-let%27s-do-lunch-handbag?keyword=twilight

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,18619.htm

And either the River Garden http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=955

or Sky Dragon http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=923

I like that combo.

See if I just hadn't been impatient I could have planned this better.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ak rain said:


> you might be able to trade. My K1 is now read by my husband. the purple butterfly cover is not quite liked by him . now I know you said you did not like that one but many a 1st kindle is inherated. IMO A trade is good as I do not sell items.
> sylvia


Does your butterfly cover have velcro or corners? I've got Tree of Life with velcro for my K1 - much more manly - I might consider trading if he'd like the ToL.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Rasputina, I can vouch for the beauty of the red sky dragon, as I have that one! I would also suggest the skins Zen or Zen revisited to go with that cover. Just to confuse/enable you more!!

Susie


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't want to go with the Zen ones because my daughter has one of them on her touch.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That would be a gorgeous combination!

I have Pink Tranquility on my laptop and really like it.  The only reason I didn't go that route on the Kindle was that I really didn't want a white-based skin, since the white frame was already distracting me.  If that's not an issue for you, go for it!  You can resell the Pond cover easily enough, or perhaps make a trade.

(now I'm looking at Twilight bags, thanks a lot!    Do post that Let's do Lunch when it arrives, I really want to see it!)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> ooo I think I found the perfect combo
> 
> Link to the BB bag http://www.borsabella.com/browse-the-borsa-bella-store/details/226/8/let%5C%27s-do-lunch-handbag/twilight-let%27s-do-lunch-handbag?keyword=twilight
> 
> ...


Pink Tranquility is a really nice skin - I've got it on my Palm Treo phone and had it on my first netbook, which I gave to my daughter & just left the skin on since she liked the skin (and pink). It would be good with either of those covers, which both have a slightly Asian feel to them (to me).
And I have the Zen Revisited (I think - the one with black) on my iPod.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> That would be a gorgeous combination!
> 
> I have Pink Tranquility on my laptop and really like it. The only reason I didn't go that route on the Kindle was that I really didn't want a white-based skin, since the white frame was already distracting me. If that's not an issue for you, go for it! You can resell the Pond cover easily enough, or perhaps make a trade.
> 
> (now I'm looking at Twilight bags, thanks a lot!  Do post that Let's do Lunch when it arrives, I really want to see it!)


LOL sorry for the enabling on the twilight bags. I got the Kindle Travel bag and the Let's do Lunch in that fabric. I just fell in love with it. I will post pics when they arrive.

I do think that the most recent combo I posted would be beautiful. The white wouldn't bother me at all, I used my K1 for a year without a skin at all and I'm used to the white.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Pink Tranquility is a really nice skin - I've got it on my Palm Treo phone and had it on my first netbook, which I gave to my daughter & just left the skin on since she liked the skin (and pink). It would be good with either of those covers, which both have a slightly Asian feel to them (to me).
> And I have the Zen Revisited (I think - the one with black) on my iPod.


Yeah that is partly why I chose them all 3 designs have an Asian feel. Thanks for posting that you like your skin.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the fern cover also.  I orginally ordered my BB bag in a brown, tan red because I liked it and it didn't match at all.  I recently went and bought some fabric and sent it to Melissa she just received it today and is going to make me a travel bag so I'll finally match!yeah  I'll keep my other BB bag I'm sure I will use it off and on or find something ele to carry in there maybe my light.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Does your butterfly cover have velcro or corners? I've got Tree of Life with velcro for my K1 - much more manly - I might consider trading if he'd like the ToL.


its got velcro, let me talk to my husband he's out rescueing someones boat that is dragging anchor. 
Sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the Pink Tranquility. It's usually on my list when I'm trying to pick out a new skin. That with the twilight and River Garden would be gorgeous.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think your choice will be perfect! Even when they dont match exactly I think it will all flow.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

It is definitely easier to change skins, so perhaps a tego custom skin?  

I totally agree with the folks that have said that when the cover is closed, you don't see the skin & vice versa.  Being OCD, however, I "need" mine to match.  I got a couple of skins (saves on shipping, right?)  and once they're in, I will have a better idea of exactly what I want.  One of the skins I ordered is the Pink Tranquility.  The main reason I ordered another one is because of the "white" issue.  I have been finding it somewhat distracting as I'm reading.

I got a neoprene sleeve from eBay (only $15!) but I it won't fit my K2 with cover, and as others have said, I'm not sure its sturdy enough on its own to protect the screen.  So, that may be going up for sale.  

You said that of all of them, the bag is your favorite.  So, if you don't like the way the others go with the bag, change 'em.  Stuff (particularly oberon covers!) seems to sell here within hours!


----------

